# Siemens 1PV5135-4WS18



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

727jjmc said:


> Hello all. I'm curious about some of the specs on this motor. Any idea on the number of poles and wye or delta connected? Attempting a DIY inverter....Anyone ever use this motor? Do you like it? What is your setup? Thanks guys


Here some infos about the series (your motor is there too)
https://www.industry.usa.siemens.co...ive/Documents/elfa-components-data-sheets.pdf
and here
http://www.hec-drives.nl/Specs Siemens 1PV51XX.pdf

Usually this type are 4 pole motors connected in Delta (but they can be connected in Star also with minor modification)

I have the WS14 ( which is a similar motor but wound for lower voltage (200V instead of 300V). I use it with a special version of Infineon Hybrid Kit and I have not put it in a car yet. (some info here http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=1pv5135).
I have experience with a bigger version in an Electric Fuel cell bus though.

Johannes Huebner / Damien Maguire have made an Open Source Inverter which works well for the Siemens motor (think Damien uses the same motor type as mine)


----------



## DaKashmir (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello!! I have a I have a Siemens Simovert 6sv-1 100kw paired with a Siemens 1PV4133WS20 motor and trying hard to get this car up and running again. Could you take a look at https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/siemens-simovert-6sv-1-100kw-main-197722.html
and tell me if you could provide any information?

How do I find the spec sheets for this motor like the ones above?

Thanks,
Ricky Roy


----------

